# "Diese Linien"



## damo (12. August 2004)

Ahoi Jünger der Grafik..

Also ich hab mal ne ganz einfache Frage:

Wie kann ich solche Linien wie auf dem Bild unten machen?
Tutorial wäre auch gut!

PS: Ja ich bin faul und habe keine Lust herum zu probieren.. -.-


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. August 2004)

Also da sollte man auch von selbst draufkommen können!
Einfach mehrere Linien nebeneinander positionieren und unterschiedliche Farben verwenden. Und damit du nicht vor Erschöpfung vom Hocker fällst wenn  beim Suchen des Linienwerkzeuges, einfach mehrmals strg+U.


----------



## damo (12. August 2004)

Das kann ja gut sein, aber das kann man ja auch mit zB Text machen.

Wie geht das? ._.

/edit: Ich weiß, dass es dazu mal ein Tutorial gab... aber ich finde es nicht mehr..


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. August 2004)

Häh, was ist kaputt  ,
wie meinst du das mit dem Text machen?


----------



## damo (12. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DirtyWorld _
> *Häh, was ist kaputt  ,
> wie meinst du das mit dem Text machen? *



Natürlich nicht normalen Text...

Sondern einen der aussieht als wenn er "eingestanzt" ist, os wie die linien auf dem Bild.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. August 2004)

Eine Frage (und bekomme das jetzt bitte nicht in den falschen Hals),
wiso machst eigentlich nen Post wenn du die Lösung deines Problems schon weißt?


----------



## damo (12. August 2004)

Ich weiß leider die Antwort nicht.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. August 2004)

Da gebe es noch die Möglichkeit eine Auswahl in der Größe der Linie zu machen und diese dann mit einem komplexen linearen Verlauf zu füllen.


----------



## damo (12. August 2004)

Das Problem sind jetzt weniger die Linien, sondern mehr der Text in der selben Art.

Ich habe noch in Erinnerung, dass das ein wenig komplexer war...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. August 2004)

Also um den Text mit so einem Vertiefungseffekt zu versehen mußt eigentlich nur neben einen schwarzen Text eine weiße Linie ziehen, so das es wie ein negativer Schattenwurf aussieht.


----------



## damo (12. August 2004)

Schon klar,
aber in diesem Tut was ich nicht mehr finde war noch einiges mit Graustufen etc beschrieben, so das es wirklich realistisch aussah.


----------



## Trinity X (12. August 2004)

*Ebenenstile*

Hi,

vielleicht versuchst du es einfach mal mit Ebenenstilen "Abgeflachte Kante und Relief..." (hier wohl am wahrscheinlichsten "abgeflachte Kante Innen, bzw. Relief an allen Kanten") in Kombination mit "Kontur" (1px in Schwarz z.B.).
Dein Text sollte nicht zu wenig "Fläche" haben, da der Effekt sonst nicht wirkt.
Auch nicht unwichtig: Der Hintergrund muß einen Kontrast bilden. Ein helles Grau ist z.B. optimal bei schwarzem Text.

Für die Relief-Trennlinie läuft es fast ebenso, nur mit anderen Werten. Es gibt zwar diverse Tutorials für plastische Trennlinien, aber googeln kannst du ja selbst.

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## Leola13 (12. August 2004)

Hai,

vielleicht hilft Dir ja dies oder das .

Ansonsten such mal nach Alpha-Kanal und Versetzen-Filter. Da Du ja von Graustufen sprichst.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## kuhlmaehn (12. August 2004)

Ich denke mal du meinst das Tutorial auf Tutorials.de !

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials124553.html

War jetzt nicht wirklich weit entfernt, gerade mal zwei Klicks.
Immer erstmal bei den hauseigenen Tutorials gucken 

[Edit]
Mist, sind doch drei Klicks
[/Edit]


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. August 2004)

Tachjen,
dat is ja jenau dat wat ich Ihm die janze Zeit erklärt habe.

So long...


----------



## damo (12. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von kuhlmaehn _
> *Ich denke mal du meinst das Tutorial auf Tutorials.de !
> 
> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials124553.html
> ...



Kann ich wissen, dass die "inlays" bzw "Insets" heißen? 

Naja ok, Problem gelöst thx@all


----------

